# Free SUP Demo at Gore



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey all,
If you are headed up to Gore for the race this weekend there will be a few opportunities for folks to try out some SUP's on the river.

Fri from 5-8pm during the race registration there will be free demos where you can paddle a SUP from Launch 1 to Launch 3 (@ 3/4 mile) Timberline Tours & Alpine Quest Sports will be providing shuttles back up for multiple laps.

Sat @ 5pm after the race and awards ceremony but before the band gets going,
there will be an informal downriver paddle from Pumphouse to Radium. This is open to all on any sort of rivercraft.

We will have boards for everyone to try from Surftech & C4 Waterman. I'm not sure what kiond of turnout we will have, but my guess is we will have 10- 15 total demo boards up there.

Give me a shout or send a message on here with any questions.
-Sean


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

A sunset stand up paddle on the upper Colorado river. on Vimeo
Some video of the demo run Saturday night. Great time. Thanks to Alpinequest Sports and Matt Solomon for putting in the time for the free demo for everyone. Great way to finish off a day of racing.


----------

